# Oh Honey, aint' you a sweet thing.



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I have finally got some decent photos of honey for you guys 
Shes doing alright, but so far no massive (or hardly at all i might as well say) improvements towards being tame. Shes a very sweet and cute little girl though 
Enjoy Honey!

My fave photo of her, She looks so innocent and sweet:













































The, "i dont like the scary camera so im not going to take my eyes off it" look


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

She Is Beautiful! I love cinnamon pearl pieds i had one regret ever giving her up


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yours Also Has Huge Cheek Patches! LOL


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She's so pretty! Love her colours


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*wolf whistles* so adorable and i love her colours too


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Honey is a real beauty


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful! And you took really great photos too!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

awww, she looks like she likes having her picture taken! What a pretty girl...


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Honey is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

She actually hates it! haha
The boys couldnt give a stuff that i take their photo, Honey however does super skinny bird alot of the time and tries to scoot away from the camera, haha! Howevere theres no excape!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Really beautiful bird


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

So Adorable!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She is gorgeous, Ezzie!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww what a cute little thing, I love her markings!


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, she looks just like our Mama and really pretty. The weird thing is that Mama does super skinny bird for the camera too, twins perhaps?


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

ezzie said:


> i have finally got some decent photos of honey for you guys :d
> shes doing alright, but so far no massive (or hardly at all i might as well say) improvements towards being tame. Shes a very sweet and cute little girl though
> enjoy honey!
> 
> ...


wow, they are all cute...:d:d thanks for sharing...


----------



## Tinks (Mar 3, 2011)

aww she is gorgeous!


----------

